# Got this email today



## dlane (May 20, 2017)

Did you know that today, May 20th, is World Metrology Day?

On this day, in 1875 the Metre Convention was signed.  This treaty provides the basis for a coherent measurement system worldwide that underpins scientific discovery and innovation, industrial manufacturing and international trade, as well as the improvement of the quality of life and the protection of the global environment.  Read more about it here.

Starrett has been providing quality metrology tools since 1880, nearly as long as standardized measurement.  Our tools have been passed down from generation to generation, with some from that time period still in regular use.  We're proud to know that people trust our products when precision counts.  Please click here to learn more about our company history, or you can click here to view our products.

Happy Metrology Day!


----------



## coolidge (May 20, 2017)

The invention of precision measuring tools...perhaps the greatest invention!


----------

